# LAN efficiency



## Bling (Dec 14, 2006)

what is the best way to improve efficiency between two programs (VC++) runnin on diff PC's on a LAN. the programs basically pass 3 values to each other. and what is the best way to do it?


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

One possibility is to use a managed switch to give the traffic for those programs priority on the network so it doesn't slow down.

Joe


----------



## Bling (Dec 14, 2006)

.i am busy developing an app using VC++, i get a problem when i add a variable the prog doent compile when i take it out its fine. what is wrong?


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

This post should probably be in some kind of programming forum.

Joe


----------



## Bling (Dec 14, 2006)

i want to show the network activity between 2 applications on a LAN , how do i do that pref graphically.


----------



## kserver (Nov 30, 2006)

That looks more like a job for C#...
Try the function:
sendmessage();


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Let's say your LAN is Ethernet which is liimited to a bandwidth of 10K bits per second (bps) - i.e. ignore for the sake of the example the higher achievable bandwidth of 100K with newer hardware.

The top efficiency over an Ethernet Lan is generally regarded as about somewhere in the 60-70% range of the maximum theoretical throughput. That is generally because Ethernet communication work with a backoff algorithm which means that retransmissions will occur when the LAN gets saturated with traffic. The traffic analysis of a LAN Ethernet is well known mathematically.

Given your problem domain, your Ethernet does not appear to be weighed down to cause a significant amount of backoff, unless there are massive amounts (comparatively speaking) of communication connections other than with your two applications.

Network analysis software should be able to display your LAN traffic - unfortuately, I do not know which would be suitable for your case.

-- Tom


----------



## kibje (Dec 12, 2006)

> Network analysis software should be able to display your LAN traffic - unfortuately, I do not know which would be suitable for your case.


Ethereal would be one of the network sniffers able to show the packets going to and from the pc to specific ports or applications.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Make sure you pick up the latest version of Ethereal if you use it, as earlier this year there was a security leak that was fixed.

-- Tom


----------

